# Wndows 8 delete fail



## Toxicbearclaw1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello I have an HP 2000 Notebook PC and I have a problem with it. My problem is that when I try to delete certain things and or download them it gives me a error message like this 

An error occured while starting ROBLOX Studio

Details: deployVersionedFile imageformats.zip to
"C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Roblox\Versions\version-337f2aa823b
b4833\imageformats\" failed: unzOpen failed for C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\RBX-3DF182EB.tmp

This error isn't on my PC but it is the same exact thing just a different user. I have tried re-installing but when I try to open the file I downloaded it gives me this error! PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

After downloading your Zip file, _Extract _the contents to a file on your Desktop or wherever, just not in the Temp directory where it downloaded to. Once extracted, open the file and run* Setup.exe*


----------

